# can changing too quickly do this?



## hvtopiwala (Jul 18, 2012)

we were changing our 6 mo old pup from Acana grasslands to Orijen Puppy, and we were doing 75/25, 50/50 and now we are on 25/75 after 2 weeks, and his stool was usually fine, but for the past 24 hours he will drip out very liquidy diarrhea in a VERY small quantity when we take him out to go to the bathroom and thats it...everytime we take him out a very small portion will come out, not even close to his normal stool amount. is that from switching his foods? he hasnt eaten anything around the house at all either...and his energy level and everything is normal.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

It may not just the switch, it could also be that the Orijen does not agree with the dog's system. It is too rich for some. If the stool does not improve soon, you will need to re-think the change to Orijen.


----------



## hvtopiwala (Jul 18, 2012)

but if it didnt agree wouldnt he still poop out a normal amount just diarrhea? in his case, hes barely pooping out anything, just a lil bit of diarrhea, not even near his normal amount...


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Diarrhea can often indicate that the food is too rich. It sounds as though it does not agree with your dog's digestive tract. He is pooping just a small amount because he is going so much more often (every time you take him out) versus just a couple times a day for a normal dog. My six month old GSD puppy has just two bowel movements per day now.


----------



## hvtopiwala (Jul 18, 2012)

well yesterday and today we only took him out twice and it was the same problem...he still pooped just a tiny bit vs his normal amount...

i mean i can try changing his food again, should i go back to grasslands or try pacifica a try?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Can you tell us what prompted the change from Acana Grasslands to the Orijen? Was your puppy not tolerating the Acana food?


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

It sounds like he might be sick. Dogs do get sick, especially when they are young. You can get canned PUMPKIN dog food and that should stiffen up his poo.

"Can you tell us what prompted the change from Acana Grasslands to the Orijen? Was your puppy not tolerating the Acana food?"

They most likely wanted to fed the best dog food made.
I am a huge fan of Orijen, but some dogs just don't do good on some dog foods and that could be the case with your dog. When Tony was about your dogs age he could only eat certain dog foods, now he can eat just about anything. When changing dog foods you really can't go to slow. Acana is a great dog food and I would change back to it. I would then just add a tiny amount of the Orjien until the bag is gone. This stuff about being to rich is just hogwash. You should also try and add some fresh meat to your dogs diet. I use fresh meat as treats and Tony just loves any kind of meat. They don't have those kind of teeth for no reason.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

No one food is "the best". Regardless of what made the person change, the dog is having an issue. Are you 100% POSITIVE that the dog didn't get into anything? Normally if the food wasn't agreeing with the dog you'd have explosive poop in a normal amount, not little drips of it. Sounds kind of like a blockage or something to me. I'd probably check with the vet just to be sure. Any sign of blood?


----------



## hvtopiwala (Jul 18, 2012)

yeah i changed from acana grasslands to orijen cuz he did fine on acana and wanted to go as high end as possible so i went towards orijen...

i took him to the vet today, the vet felt around, did a fecal (didnt do an xray though) and said he couldnt feel a blockage, and fecals were negative for parasites. gave me some fortiflora, and anti diahrea pills and said to monitor him...no blood or anything in his stool.

im 99.99% sure he hasnt gotten into anything, he got into his acana food like 3 weeks ago and tore apart the bag and also shredded his food cup, but he was fine after that....ill watch him for a few more days and hopefully he can improve! lil guy is worrying me!

if i were to switch back to acana, would you recommend grasslands or pacifica?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

If the change was your preference and not due to a digestive or allergy-type issue with the dog, I would switch back to the Grasslands that you know he was doing well on before the switch. 

As an aside, is there a difference in fat content between the two foods? Sometimes, changing from a venison/bison/beef kibble to one that is fish-based has a significant change in fat and that can produce diarrhea too.


----------

